# wget pondon für xampp unter windows



## vandamp (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wollte fragen, ob es ein Gegenstück zu wget unter xampp auf Windows gibt?

Danke


----------



## frizzz (27. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Was meinst du damit?

wget ist ein HTTP/FTP Download Programm. Ein Gegenstück dazu wäre ein HTTP/FTP Server. XAMPP ist ein Apache. Irgendwie macht die Frage keinen Sinn. 

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich weiss zwar auch nicht was Wget mit Apache (XAMPP) zu tun haben soll, aber es gibt "Wget for Windows".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

